# Обучение на электронном инструменте



## vyachek (15 Фев 2022)

А почему бы ТАКОЙ вариант не рассмотреть Roland FR-1x. Вес всего 5 кг. У него в выборке 37 нот. Если мало, то чуть подороже есть более старшие его братья с полным диапазоном (Roland FR-3x 



вес 8 кг). Зато инструмент будет востребован и после окончания ДМШ. Да и интерес к инструменту поднимется за счет дополнительных возможностей. И вообще, как правило, с приобретением такого инструмента музыкант переходит на совершенно другой уровень.


----------



## vyachek (15 Фев 2022)

Ещё обзорчики


----------



## vyachek (15 Фев 2022)

Особенно эффектно, когда девушки на нем играют


----------



## Kuzalogly (15 Фев 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> А почему бы вариант не рассмотреть Roland


Чтобы перестать играть на аккордеоне и стать поклонником электронных имитаторов аккордеона- надо принять некое решение . Не всем это решение близко и по душе... . Хотя вот там вроде есть как на видео Тынц-Тынц и Бух-Бух встроенные, можно ходить по вокзалам и зарабатывать нормально.


----------



## globus (15 Фев 2022)

Так у них и меха раздувать не надо? И даже, я вижу, левой рукой работать))


----------



## Kuzalogly (15 Фев 2022)

globus написал(а):


> Так у них и меха раздувать не надо?


Конечно ничего не надо. Побрить ноги, накрасить губы, и жизнь удалась).. .


----------



## kep (15 Фев 2022)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Конечно ничего не надо. Побрить ноги, накрасить губы, и жизнь удалась)


Зависть - дурное чувство


----------



## kep (15 Фев 2022)

globus написал(а):


> Так у них и меха раздувать не надо? И даже, я вижу, левой рукой работать))


Все это подробно обсуждается вот в этой теме. Коротко: надо, и очень.


----------



## Sego (15 Фев 2022)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Чтобы перестать играть на аккордеоне и стать поклонником электронных имитаторов аккордеона- надо принять некое решение . Не всем это решение близко и по душе... . Хотя вот там вроде есть как на видео Тынц-Тынц и Бух-Бух встроенные, можно ходить по вокзалам и зарабатывать нормально.



Нет. Слишком однобоко. На нем можно играть все, что на акустическом, и более того. Но ученику ДМШ я бы не посоветовал, разве что учитель этого ученика имеет подобное, ну или хорошо в теме, потому что есть тонкости.


----------



## vyachek (15 Фев 2022)

Прежде всего инструмент сориентирован на то, чтобы заменить живой инструмент. Он построен на пятиголосной основе, т.е. имеет в своем составе набор регистров живого пятиголосного инструмента, причем не одного, а также целого набора аккордеонов различных моделей и фирм производителей (Для FR-1x это 16 аккордеонов плюс 16 инструментальных тембров и 4 электрооргана). Всё это относится и к басовой стороне плюс там еще есть возможность инструментального баса-аккорда, а также выборного аккордеонного или инструментального тембра. Диапазон инструментов можно расширить, скачав и установив дополнительные расширения. Все тембры семплированные т.е. созданы на основе звучания живых инструментов. Мех имеет датчик давления, который определяет громкость звучания, поэтому "раздувать" его необходимо, хотя можно отключить эту функцию. Имеется набор перкуссии (ударных инструментов) они звучат синхронно с басом и аккордом. Есть возможность добавлять к аккордеонным тембрам инструментальные, причем можно сделать так, что в разных нотах аккорда будут звучать разные инструменты. Кроме этого там еще много чего есть, например реверберация, хорус и т.д, а также масса всевозможных настроек о которых неискушенный музыкант даже предположить не может. Например настраиваемый стук клапанов и кнопок правой и левой механики, настройка динамики громкости от величины давления меха, настройка громкости инструментальных тембров от скорости нажатия кнопок и т.п. Короче инструмент очень интересный. Поэтому автору темы на вопрос "Какой выбрать готово-выборный аккордеон ребенку" можно ответить: нет такого механического аккордеона для ребенка с оптимальными размерами и весом, не создали. Баяны есть, а аккордеонов нет. Поэтому Роланд - это на сегодняшний день единственный приемлемый вариант.


----------



## kep (15 Фев 2022)

Просто для иллюстрации: что можно делать на электронике и нельзя - на акустике


----------



## vyachek (16 Фев 2022)

И забыл сказать о САМОМ главном, касаемом родителей и прочих членов семейства. Ваш слух больше не будут терзать, наконец то вы окажетесь в тишине - заниматься на инструменте можно в наушниках!!!


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (16 Фев 2022)

У любой медали две стороны. Электронный аккордеон дает много преимуществ: наушники, тембры, обработка, самоаккомпанемент и т.д. С другой стороны - теряется настоящий живой тембр аккордеона. Никакой семпл не заменит реально звучащий инструмент. Иначе, все скрипачи давно перешли бы на электроскрипку и играли бы как Ванесса Мэй. Плюс два нюанса конкретно для МамыМаши:
1) электроаккорден дороже. Им нужен уже полный. Полный электроаккордеон - 300-350тр. Бюджет для покупки 100тр +-, как я понял.
2) нужен преподаватель " в теме", как правильно заметили адепты электроаккордеона. 
Ну и я согласен с Кузалоглы, эстетически и психологически электронный аккордеон или аккустика - это еще и эстетический выбор для самого себя.


----------



## vyachek (16 Фев 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> У любой медали две стороны. Электронный аккордеон дает много преимуществ: наушники, тембры, обработка, самоаккомпанемент и т.д. С другой стороны - теряется настоящий живой тембр аккордеона. Никакой семпл не заменит реально звучащий инструмент. Иначе, все скрипачи давно перешли бы на электроскрипку и играли бы как Ванесса Мэй. Плюс два нюанса конкретно для МамыМаши:
> 1) электроаккорден дороже. Им нужен уже полный. Полный электроаккордеон - 300-350тр. Бюджет для покупки 100тр +-, как я понял.
> 2) нужен преподаватель " в теме", как правильно заметили адепты электроаккордеона.
> Ну и я согласен с Кузалоглы, эстетически и психологически электронный аккордеон или аккустика - это еще и эстетический выбор для самого себя.


Речь не идет о замене живого инструмента на электронный. Вопрос поставлен конкретно: какой готово- выборный Аккордеон приобрести для ребенка с бюджетом 100 тр? И все начали советовать Супиту, а у неё вес как у баяна Юпитер. О каком ребенке, к тому же девочке, может идти речь? Я предложил свой вариант, безопасный для здоровья. Можно на нём освоить выборную клавиатуру? Можно, и не просто освоить и забыть на всю оставшуюся жизнь, а использовать инструмент в дальнейшем, благодаря широким функциональным возможностям. Еще раз повторяю это не альтернатива живому инструменту, а лишь дополнение, и дополнение приятное.


----------



## vyachek (16 Фев 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Полный электроаккордеон - 300-350тр.


Не совсем так ССЫЛКА


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (16 Фев 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> Не совсем так ССЫЛКА


Это скорее исключение из правил. 
К тому же я говорил о полных инструментах, Ваш вариант 7/8 - от соль до соль. Также, смущает, что продавец зарегестрировался 9 февраля и это его единственное объявление. Возможно, кидалово. В Москву съездить вхолостую - так себе удовольствие, грозящее, к тому же расставанием с 10-20тр на авиаперелет (Н.Тагил-Москва-Н.Тагил)


----------



## kep (16 Фев 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Иначе, все скрипачи давно перешли бы на электроскрипку и играли бы как Ванесса Мэй.


Да что ж ее склоняют, она хрен знает сколько на акустике играет!





Тогда вспоминайте Жана Люка Понти - а вот его звуку все скрипачи завидуют.


----------



## vyachek (16 Фев 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> К тому же я говорил о полных инструментах,


Полный - это когда басов 120. Количество нот в правой не является определяющим. На баяне той же модели 55 нот в мелодии. По поводу цены. С появлением четвертой и восьмой версии Роланда, многие владельцы троек стараются от них избавиться, стремясь приобрести более продвинутый инструмент. Сейчас просто такой период, когда мало вариантов на Авито. А так средняя цена - 120000тр. В данном объявлении предлагается модель FR-3S. Она более раннего выпуска, чем FR-3X, поэтому и цена ниже. Отличия этих двух моделей незначительны, в FR-3X стоит более усовершенствованный датчик давления воздуха.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (16 Фев 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> Полный - это когда басов 120. Количество нот в правой не имеет значения. На баяне той же модели 55 нот в мелодии.


Не нужно изобретать велосипед. Размер аккордеона определяется по диапазону правой клавиатуры. 
От фа малой октавы до фа 3ьей или от соль до соль соответственно (37клавиш) - это 7/8. 
Соль малой - ми 3 (34 клавиши) - это 3/4.
Фа малой - ля 3 (41 клавиша) - 4/4 или полный.
Ми малой - до 4 (45 клавиш), а также ми бемоль малой - до # 4 (47 клавиш) - увеличенный. 
Такие базовые вещи надо знать.


----------



## vyachek (16 Фев 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Не нужно изобретать велосипед. Размер аккордеона определяется по диапазону правой клавиатуры.
> От фа малой октавы до фа 3ьей или от соль до соль соответственно (37клавиш) - это 7/8.
> Соль малой - ми 3 (34 клавиши) - это 3/4.
> Фа малой - ля 3 (41 клавиша) - 4/4 или полный.
> ...


Что то не попадалось мне инструмента 7/8 в котором 120 басов.


----------



## Sego (16 Фев 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> У любой медали две стороны. Электронный аккордеон дает много преимуществ: наушники, тембры, обработка, самоаккомпанемент и т.д. С другой стороны - теряется настоящий живой тембр аккордеона. Никакой семпл не заменит реально звучащий инструмент. Иначе, все скрипачи давно перешли бы на электроскрипку и играли бы как Ванесса Мэй. Плюс два нюанса конкретно для МамыМаши:
> 1) электроаккорден дороже. Им нужен уже полный. Полный электроаккордеон - 300-350тр. Бюджет для покупки 100тр +-, как я понял.
> 2) нужен преподаватель " в теме", как правильно заметили адепты электроаккордеона.
> Ну и я согласен с Кузалоглы, эстетически и психологически электронный аккордеон или аккустика - это еще и эстетический выбор для самого себя.



"Самоаккомпанемента" у этих аккордеонов нет, если он нужен, нужно покупать др. приблуду ну и как минимум знать протокол MIDI.
Сэмпл аккордеона..., да можно сделать, это не скрипка в конце концов, и они в этих аккордеонах достаточно удачные, как бы их не критиковали. Пролема в другом - а именно в звучании на внутренние динамики. Во первых пластмассовый корпус, это несколько отличается по резонансу от деревянного. В последних (4 и 8) сделали фазоинвертор, бас стал лучше. Но.... звучание в наушниках практически идеальное при определенных настройках эквалайзинга , голосов, язычков, чего не скажешь про внутренние динамики. Выход - использование внешнего усилителя с акустикой, и тут тоже не все просто. Ну и как "выходит звук из него", разумеется сильно отличается от акустики, ощущения..., контроль... Требует времени для "перестройки".
Из плюсов - я написал, что играть можно все, так и есть.) Потому что Роланд сделали "гениальный" электронный контроллер на мех, и интонировать можно все очень тонко, со всеми штрихами и т.д. и т.п. Все можно под себя настроить.

Здоровье. - Однокурсница, окончила консерваторию, имела Юпитер, и довольно успешно играла. Потом долго не могла родить, выносить, именно из за этого. Поэтому я несколько скептически отношусь к профессиональным посылам девочек, да еще и в муз. школе. И Роланд здесь как раз имеет преимущество. При определенных настройках, физических усилий требуется раза в три меньше, чем на акустике, при практически тех же результатах.

И т.д. Есть свои плюсы-минусы, и тут каждый решает сам и для себя.


----------



## Sego (16 Фев 2022)

Да.., и по поводу свадеб и прочей попсы. Я вас умоляю. Юпитер конечно на свадьбе моветон, но почему бы и нет?)) Ну а Roland FR вполне себе профессиональный инструмент. Цена - да, я думаю завышена сильно, но опять же это рынок, относительно тех же клавишных, аккордеон не имеет такого массового спроса, отсюда и цена. EVO сдулись, Roland давно не обновляет программное (хотя улучшить есть что), по сути нет новых моделей, относительно тех же клавишных, сложно составить линейку от "простейших" до "крутых" и т.д.


----------



## vyachek (16 Фев 2022)

Sego написал(а):


> Потому что Роланд сделали "гениальный" электронный контроллер на мех, и интонировать можно все очень тонко, со всеми штрихами и т.д. и т.п. Все можно под себя настроить.


А это на каких моделях? На тройке скорость движения меха не зависит от количества нажатых клавиш, он и на ненажатых раздвигается - по сути это обычный продух, в котором просвет регулируется. И это основной минус, ограничивающий использование такого инструмента на стадии обучения. Если заниматься только на нем, ученик не будет правильно чувствовать мех и не сможет полноценно владеть им на обычном инструменте. Динамика, да настраиваемая, можно сделать мех очень чувствительным или наоборот тупым. Вот тремоло на моём Роланде не очень, можно сказать никак. Возможно на 4 и 8 всё по другому.


----------



## Sego (16 Фев 2022)

я поменял тройку на четверку.


----------



## globus (16 Фев 2022)

На природе не поиграешь, при отсутствии розетки))


----------



## Kuzalogly (16 Фев 2022)

globus написал(а):


> На природе не поиграешь


И на морозе не поиграешь, и у костра тоже. Это для продвинутых толерантных игрунов, с 220 вольт и Ви-Фи с нубуком и фрешкой)... . Я где-то читал, что есть даже такие, что играют за деньги. Кошмар.


----------



## Sego (16 Фев 2022)

globus написал(а):


> На природе не поиграешь, при отсутствии розетки))


 легко, часов 5-6 без перерыва на одном акку.+)


----------



## globus (16 Фев 2022)

Sego написал(а):


> легко, часов 5-6 без перерыва на одном акку


С бесперебойником что-ли, или прямо к баяну аккумулятор? А то на сырой земле 220В чревато может быть. а так-то можно и бензогенератор в ближайших кустах запустить, только бензин подливай))


----------



## Sego (16 Фев 2022)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> И на морозе не поиграешь, и у костра тоже. Это для продвинутых толерантных игрунов, с 220 вольт и Ви-Фи с нубуком и фрешкой)... . Я где-то читал, что есть даже такие, что играют за деньги. Кошмар.



Вы на морозе поиграете на акустике?

В консерватории был случай, экзамен (зачет), зимняя сессия, пришли, кто то оставил на ночь открытое окно..., за бортом - 25, все баяны-аккордеоны разумеется вымерзли. Резко "оттаивать" нельзя, экзамен перенесли на следующий день...


----------



## Kuzalogly (16 Фев 2022)

Sego написал(а):


> Вы на морозе поиграете на акустике?


На морозе поиграю на гармошке, у меня их аж три).


----------



## Sego (16 Фев 2022)

globus написал(а):


> С бесперебойником что-ли, или прямо к баяну аккумулятор? А то на сырой земле 220В чревато может быть.



Нет, есть встроенный аккумулятор.


----------



## Sego (16 Фев 2022)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> На морозе поиграю на гармошке, у меня их аж три).



=) Хорошо! (у меня 4), все равно чревато, мороз , он .... мороз!


----------



## globus (16 Фев 2022)

Sego написал(а):


> Нет, есть встроенный аккумулятор.


О, боже, и тут! От мобильников подходят?))


----------



## kep (16 Фев 2022)

globus написал(а):


> О, боже, и тут! От мобильников подходят?))


Если Вас это так интересует, имеет смысл прочитать форум - идти недалеко, рядышком.
Коротко - четверка на пальчиках работает. А у Вас, судя по комментариям, компьютер на генераторе, генератор на соляре?


----------



## vyachek (16 Фев 2022)

mamamashi написал(а):


> у нас в школе умеют педагоги на таком инструменте или нет.


Ну во-первых играть можно сразу, нажав кнопку включения и далее ничего не делая. Принципиальной разницы с обычным инструментом при игре нет никакой. Во- вторых если даже педагог не сталкивался с подобными инструментами - ребенок во всем разберется сам быстрее взрослого. У детей мозги заточены под гаджеты, им никто же не объясняет как пользоваться, например, смартфонами. Инструкция вполне доходчивая, кстати её можно скачать с официального сайта Роланда и более подробно ознакомиться с инструментом. Зато какой эффект будет от живого знакомства с этим чудом ! Я, когда купил, десять часов не мог выпустить его из рук. ССЫЛКА на скачивание инструкции


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (16 Фев 2022)

Товарищи. Не пудрите МамеМаши мозг!
Ребенок должен учиться азам исполнительского искусства на аккустическом инструменте. Точка. Один говорит, нестрашно, если педагог не играет, другой советует самостоятельно инструкции изучать... Люди, очнитесь. Ребенок в процессе становления исполнительских навыков, он уже учится несколько лет на аккустике. Пусть научится полноценно играть на живом настоящем инструменте. С живым настоящим звуком. Зачем сейчас на полпути подсовывать суррогат?
Как педагог училища, работающий и с начальным звеном, и со средним звеном учащихся с 2001 года считаю - надо брать аккустический инструмент. Без вариантов. Надо сначала научиться играть на аккустическом аккордеоне. 
Когда игровые навыки будут сформированы, техника поставлена должным образом, тогда, ради забавы, для сравнения и др. при наличии свободных денег можно подумать о покупке электронного аккордеона. ПОСЛЕ, а не ВМЕСТО!
Надеюсь МамаМаши прислушается к моему мнению. Рекомендую Вам посоветоваться с Вашим педагогом по специальности и узнать её мнение на этот счет.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (17 Фев 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Да что ж ее склоняют, она хрен знает сколько на акустике играет!


Вот видите, даже Ванесса Мэй поняла разницу и вернулась от электронной скрипки к аккустике


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (18 Фев 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> У меня внучке тоже 11 лет. Она рослая, высокая, но весит скорее всего не больше 30 кг. Если я спрошу любого врача-педиатра: можно ли ребенку заниматься на инструменте, который весит половину её собственного веса, подозреваю, что меня самого отправят... совсем к другому доктору. Что же я никак не достучусь до Вашего здравого смысла. Никакая, даже самая высокая идея и цель, не стоит искалеченного здоровья.


А я, к сожалению, до Вас. 
Согласен, что здоровье ребенка на 1 месте. Но решить поставленную задачу при данном бюджете - невозможно. Либо увеличивать средства, либо идти на компромисс. Электронный аккордеон - не решение, вследствии совершенно другой природы звукообразования.


----------



## vyachek (18 Фев 2022)

Пообщался сегодня со своим знакомым, преподавателем по классу баяна, ныне директором ДШИ. Похожая проблема была лет 10 назад с электропианино. Категорически не разрешали на них заниматься. Прошло время, и поменялось отношение, теперь сама школа уже их закупила. По поводу баянов - аккордеонов. Там совсем мало желающих, идет борьба за каждого ученика. Поэтому играл бы ребенок хоть, на чем - лишь бы шёл в школу. Пригласили выступить с концертом на электробаяне, про инструмент рассказать, возможности продемонстрировать, увлечь, так сказать, примером - никто же из детей ни прикасался ни к чему подобному. Может быть и потянутся дети.


----------



## kep (19 Фев 2022)

Перенесено из Какой выбрать готово-выборный аккордеон ребенку
Тема дискуссии: Можно ли обучать детей и взрослых на электронном аккордеоне вместо или вместе с акустическим инструментом?


----------



## kep (20 Фев 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Как педагог училища, работающий и с начальным звеном, и со средним звеном учащихся с 2001 года считаю - надо брать аккустический инструмент. Без вариантов. Надо сначала научиться играть на аккустическом аккордеоне.
> Когда игровые навыки будут сформированы, техника поставлена должным образом, тогда, ради забавы, для сравнения и др. при наличии свободных денег можно подумать о покупке электронного аккордеона. ПОСЛЕ, а не ВМЕСТО!


Я думаю, здесь нужно разобраться. Посему выдвигаю тезисы:

Электронный аккордеон - не имитация акустического, а *другой *инструмент.
В дополнение к меху он управляется чувствительными к нажатию клавишами (как пианино)
Он имеет не два источника звука, как акустика (левые-правые половины), а до 4 на каждую руку
Настраивается буквально все: звуки, управление, раскладки клавиатур, etc.

Обучение такому инструменту должно отличаться от традиционного. Общая часть - управление мехом - должна сочетаться с обучением пиано-подобной клавиатуре (туше́). Возможности инструмента позволяют исполнять оркестровые произведения, кардинально расширяя репертуар.
Все это требует формирования нового преподавательского подхода, сходного с переходом к выборным инструментам - но шире по задачам.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (20 Фев 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Я думаю, здесь нужно разобраться. Посему выдвигаю тезисы:
> 
> Электронный аккордеон - не имитация акустического, а *другой *инструмент.
> В дополнение к меху он управляется чувствительными к нажатию клавишами (как пианино)
> ...


Поддержу тему. Работа с динамической клавиатурой может быть позаимствована у пианстов. У них есть термин - весовая игра. То есть управление весом кисти, использование энергии "свободного падения", использование веса кисти в игре, вкладывание веса кисти в подушечку пальца, комбинирование удара пальца и замаха кисти. Использование этой пианистической техники, думаю, будет очень полезно для обучения на электронном аккордеоне. Конечно, будут различия. Движения рук пианистов - вертикальные, аккордеонистов - горизонтальные, но на базовых принципах, думаю, это не отразится.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (20 Фев 2022)

Вижу в дальнейшем обучении на электронном аккордеоне 2 магистральных направления:
1) общемузыкальное совершенствование - изучение теории музыки, истории музыки, сольфеджио, гармония,
2) специализированная работа - изучение электронного аккордеона, его устройства и возможностей. Выстраивание системы обучения, основанной на этих специфичных возможностях, например:
- Использование имеющихся тембров,
- Создание новых тембров, загрузка и сохранение.
- Работа с динамической клавиатурой (основные принципы, упражнения, этюды).
- Аккомпанемент. Виды, особенности использования. Сочетания и комбинаций. Соотношение аккомпанемента со стилем музыки.
- Мех. Настройка основных параметров. Осбенности использования. Изучение и закрепление на практике основных приемов меховедения, упражнения на мех и т.д.
К сожалению, я не имею опыта игры на электронном аккордеоне, честно сознаюсь. Поэтому, изложенные принципы нуждаются в расширении и дополнении.

Следующий важнейший вопрос для развития исполнительства на электронном аккордеоне (баяне) - репертуар.
Для того, чтобы играть на электронном инструменте нужны специально написанные для этого инструмента произведения. Для целей обучения необходимотнаписать или создать переложения пьес разного уровня сложности, наподобии того, как они подбираются в различных самоучителях игры на инструментах - по принципу "от простого к сложному". Как правильно заметил уважаемый Kep выше,


kep написал(а):


> Электронный аккордеон - не имитация акустического, а *другой *инструмент.


Отсюда следует, что нотный материал должен начинаться от самого начального уровня владения инструмента до продвинутого. При этом, в нотах должна быть вся информация о регистрах, тембрах, раскладках, других нюансах, необходимых для исполнения данной композиции. Особенно на начальном этапе. При продвижении вперед в обучении, можно и даже нужно предоставлять больше свободы исполнителю, предлагая лишь каркас произведения, чтобы обучающийся начинал сам дополнять его красками, тембрами, стилями аккомпанемента и т.д. Таким образом, будет стимулироваться креативный подход к исполнительству, будет поощряться творческое отношение к процессу обучения.
Продолжая тему репертуара, необходимо отметить, что его формирование должно идти по 2 направлениям: переложения уже написанных произведений и создание своего собственного репертуара, написанного специально для электронного аккордеона. Это очень важно! Развитие исполнительства на любом инструменте связано именно с этим вопросом. Значит, необходимо наладить систематическую работу с композиторами, союзами композиторов на местах по привлечению профессиональных композиторов к созданию произведений для электронного аккордеона. Тут опять 2 пути:
1) работать напрямую с композиторами на основе личных контактов (наподобии того, как это делает Ф.Р.Липс, сотрудничая с композиторами в области в создании произведений для баяна).
2) работать с союзами композиторов, например организовывая конкурсы на создание произведений для электронного аккордеона. Лучшие из них могу быть исполнены в финальном гала-концерте конкурса с привлечением СМИ и устройством максимального общественного резонанса вокруг этого события. И такая работа должна быть систематичной и последовательной.
Для реализации этой идеи нужно привлечь исполнителей, уже имеющих опыт в этом направлении: например победителей конкурсов, которые проводила компания Роланд, а также концертирующих исполнителей на электронном инструменте.

Подводим итог.
Получается, для обучения на электронном аккордеоне нужно создание системы. Её выстраивание и отладка - большой и кропотливый труд. Система обучения должна использовать уже имеющиеся у нас преимущества в виде уже сформированной и отлаженной системы музыкального образования. То есть, наиболее правильный путь, на мой взгляд, это создание отдельных специализированных классов при ДМШ и ДШИ, специальных курсов в училищах, дополнительных направлений в ВУЗах страны.

Приглашаю к обсуждению. Какие мысли, товарищи?


----------



## kep (20 Фев 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Приглашаю к обсуждению. Какие мысли, товарищи?


Фундаментально изложено, уважаю 

Пара небольших дополнений:


Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> - Работа с динамической клавиатурой (основные принципы, упражнения, этюды).
> - Мех. Настройка основных параметров. Осбенности использования. Изучение и закрепление на практике основных приемов меховедения, упражнения на мех и т.д.


- Сочетание динамической клавиатуры и меховедения - не менее сложная задача, чем соединение левой и правой руки, стоит отдельного пункта.


Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> - Аккомпанемент. Виды, особенности использования. Сочетания и комбинаций. Соотношение аккомпанемента со стилем музыки.


- Использование лупера для создания продвинутого аккомпанемента .

Отдельный пункт - использование возможностей настройки клавиатур для расширения исполнительских возможностей:

Назначение инструментов различным зонам на клавиатурах
Изменение состава аккордов в левой готовой руке
Применение новых прогрессивных раскладок (готовая - FLY, выборка - Кравцов, Moschino)


----------



## Sego (20 Фев 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин, вы меня несколько озадачили попыткой упорядочить процесс. 

Тут есть одно "но", а именно отсутствие некоего стандарта самих инструментов. Что есть - собственно Роланд и EVO, по сути тот же Роланд (электроника) в деревянном корпусе с продвинутой пр. клавиатурой, более приближенной к акустике. Еще MusikTech - Fisarmonica digitale cromatica sistema internazionale, con amplificatore interno | Musictech, есть самодельные варианты, наши ребята предлагают разместить в любом стандартном инструменте любой синтезатор, встречал на ютубе.
Второе. Если система, например Роланд, развивается, то при выпуске новых моделей, прошивок и прочего просто может привести к тому, что сегодня актуально, завтра может не быть таким.
Но... система может и не развиваться..., что собственно и наблюдаем в Роланде. Стоит родная.))
И т.д., вопросов больше, чем ответов.

Есть одно объединяющее все дигитальные, а именно MIDI. Тогда в ваши пункты нужно на одно из первых мест поставить изучение протокола, секвенсоров, редакторов, программ обработки звука.

А все остальное - частности.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (20 Фев 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Сочетание динамической клавиатуры и меховедения - не менее сложная задача, чем соединение левой и правой руки, стоит отдельного пункта.


В процессе извлечения звука на аккустическом инструменте также происходит комбинация движения пальцев с воздействием на мех. Например, акцент - это одновременные удар пальцем (интервалы, аккорды +кистью) и толчок мехом. 
Так что Вы правы, коллега, без этого комбинированного элемента техники и на электронном аккордеоне/баяне не обойтись.



kep написал(а):


> - Использование лупера для создания продвинутого аккомпанемента .


А что, так тоже можно что ли!? Тогда еще плюс пунктик в план обучения.


----------



## Sego (20 Фев 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> В процессе извлечения звука на аккустическом инструменте также происходит комбинация движения пальцев с воздействием на мех. Например, акцент - это одновременные удар пальцем (интервалы, аккорды +кистью) и толчок мехом.
> Так что Вы правы, коллега, без этого комбинированного элемента техники и на электронном аккордеоне/баяне не обойтись.



По поводу динамической клавиатуры. Понимаете.... Я копаю от "основы"). Не все так однозначно, вернее - для себя я как то окончательно в настройках определиться не могу. Во первых устройство ее есть лишь *имитация*. Что оно имитирует? Молоточковую фортепианную? Не в курсе, но имитирует несколько "криво"
Но..... меня именно интересует добиться того, про что вы собственно написали, чему я сам учился, и чему учу своих учеников.
А сделать "как на пианино"..., не знаю, нужно ли оно вообще? Два контроллера динамики....Сомневаюсь в целесообразности.
И еще один момент - отличие клавишной от кнопочной и принципы аппликатуры... Я сильно сомневаюсь, что вообще реально на эл.баяне (кнопки) использовать по полной динамическую клаву, ну или надо с 1 класса учить на 5 рядах, что бы (условно) фа мажор играть теми же пальцами, что и до мажор.

Лупер - да есть. Но я не пользую.


----------



## globus (20 Фев 2022)

kep написал(а):


> В дополнение к меху он управляется чувствительными к нажатию клавишами (как пианино)


Там датчики давления (тензодатчики) на каждую клавишу? У них вообще ход есть? К степени "открытия" чувствительны?



kep написал(а):


> Он имеет не два источника звука, как акустика (левые-правые половины), а до 4 на каждую руку


А смысл? Одной рукой две независимые партии это не чересчур? Если я правильно понял. Или на каждой руке 2 источника звучат синхронно?



kep написал(а):


> Использование лупера для создания продвинутого аккомпанемента


А кто (или что) есть лупер? Догадываюсь, что от loop - петля, кольцо, цикл, а именно?


----------



## Sego (20 Фев 2022)

Что бы перевести разговор в некоторую практическую плоскость, два моих выступления..Оба семерка, когда она у меня еще была.

Попросили на концерте что нибудь из "русского" исполнить... Лучше Рассыпухи ни чего придумать не мог. Последний раз играл ее лет 20 назад, за пару недель что мог - вспомнил, восстановил, подсократил и т.д. Конечно не в лучшей форме, но как бы там не было...






Второе - ЛиберТанго, моя полная оранжировка, запись с пульта на концерте. Минусовка сделана в Лоджике.



https://drive.google.com/file/d/1gzNCpQm29aHCRZQhiUgbf2BVKjISoXjc/view?usp=sharing



Т.е. это по поводу репертуара и всего остального....


----------



## ugly (20 Фев 2022)

Механика очень громкая в Рассыпухе 
С микрофона?


----------



## Sego (20 Фев 2022)

Да громкая, микрофон камеры.... В четверке получше с этим.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (20 Фев 2022)

globus написал(а):


> А кто (или что) есть лупер? Догадываюсь, что от loop - петля, кольцо, цикл, а именно?


Интересная функция. Вот в качестве отдельного устройства:




А вот лупер, также отдельным устройством, но уже на баяне:


----------



## globus (20 Фев 2022)

Спасибо, как репитер в радиосвязи, только ещё может свою тему гнать))


----------



## kep (20 Фев 2022)

Sego написал(а):


> А сделать "как на пианино"..., не знаю, нужно ли оно вообще? Два контроллера динамики....Сомневаюсь в целесообразности.


Если совсем как на пианино - то вот:





А два контроллера динамики дают возможность управлять звуками нескольких инструментов разным образом, получая возможность исполнения оркестровых произведений:


----------



## kep (20 Фев 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> А что, так тоже можно что ли!? Тогда еще плюс пунктик в план обучения.


Ой, можно!  Я, к сожалению, не могу привести здесь закрытые для публичного показа записи с симпозиума GR8Ideas, там Маттиас Маццке вообще чудеса с ним творил, но вот его давняя запись с конкурса Роланд: все исполняется вживую, никаких минусов.


----------



## AlexDm (20 Фев 2022)

Я не противник прогресса. Но чем отличается аккордеон Rolland от синтезатора Rolland? Одна и та же начинка из различных программ и эффектов, только для баянистов, аккордеонистов - родная клавиатура. При закрытом занавесе вряд ли кто разберётся на каком инструменте играют. Как-то хотел своему сыну купить кнопочный аккордеон (баян по нашему) Rolland, но он отказался, сказал, что инструмент должен быть живым. Эдуарда Аханова посчастливилось послушать вживую и на живом инструменте. Мастер высочайшего уровня.


----------



## kep (20 Фев 2022)

AlexDm написал(а):


> Но чем отличается аккордеон Rolland от синтезатора Rolland?


Многим и принципиально. Ни один синтезатор Roland не обладает ни мехом, ни аккордеонными звуками, сделанными специально для линейки аккордеонов. 



AlexDm написал(а):


> Как-то хотел своему сыну купить кнопочный аккордеон (баян по нашему) Rolland, но он отказался, сказал, что инструмент должен быть живым.


С учетом высказаного Вами, рискну предположить, что это мысли - либо Ваши, либо преподавателя. Любой из вас троих - имеет ли опыт игры на Roland?
Мастеров же высочайшего уровня есть больше одного. Пример навскидку:


----------



## vyachek (21 Фев 2022)

kep написал(а):


> В дополнение к меху он управляется чувствительными к нажатию клавишами (как пианино)


Осмелюсь дополнить. К скорости нажатия клавиш чувствительны только оркестровые и органные тембры, а также перкуссия. Громкость аккордеонных тембров управляется исключительно мехом. Хотя возможно это по заводским установкам.


----------



## kep (21 Фев 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> Осмелюсь дополнить. К скорости нажатия клавиш чувствительны только оркестровые и органные тембры, а также перкуссия. Громкость аккордеонных тембров управляется исключительно мехом. Хотя возможно это по заводским установкам.


Правы. Есть таблица - какие звуки чем управляются. Есть и гибридные (мех+клавиши), например, вокал. Добавьте еще управление громкостью инструментов педалью. 
Именно такое разделение позволяет управлять разными инструментами одновременно.


----------



## AlexDm (21 Фев 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Многим и принципиально. Ни один синтезатор Roland не обладает ни мехом, ни аккордеонными звуками, сделанными специально для линейки аккордеонов.
> 
> 
> С учетом высказаного Вами, рискну предположить, что это мысли - либо Ваши, либо преподавателя. Любой из вас троих - имеет ли опыт игры на Roland?
> Мастеров же высочайшего уровня есть больше одного. Пример навскидку:


Динамическая клавиатура, тремоло, тембра аккордеонов и другие спецэффекты есть и у синтезаторов. Исполнителей мастеров игры на меховых слышал много, не только Аханова. Сам работаю в ДШИ, преподаю баян, сын закончил Минскую академию музыки, работает в Гомельском колледже искусств преподавателем по классу баяна, концертмейстером у хореографов, концертирует в дуэте баянистов. Так что это мысли двоих преподавателей. Сейчас в планах купить относительно лёгкий и удобный эстрадный инструмент но с живым звуком. И это не мой выбор. Я, опять же скажу, что я не противник прогресса, каждое направление развития имеет право на существование и у каждого найдётся своя аудитория зрителей. Но моё мнение - нужно начинать с живого звука. Все музыканты, играющие сейчас на электронных муз. девайсах, начинали с голосовых планок или струн.


----------



## AlexDm (21 Фев 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Многим и принципиально. Ни один синтезатор Roland не обладает ни мехом, ни аккордеонными звуками, сделанными специально для линейки аккордеонов.
> 
> 
> С учетом высказаного Вами, рискну предположить, что это мысли - либо Ваши, либо преподавателя. Любой из вас троих - имеет ли опыт игры на Roland?
> Мастеров же высочайшего уровня есть больше одного. Пример навскидку:


Прослушал исполнение дуэта Rolland-Юпитер, для меня так не очень сочетается мидийное звучание с живым, очень большой контраст между инструментами в образовании звука.


----------



## kep (21 Фев 2022)

AlexDm написал(а):


> Динамическая клавиатура, тремоло, тембра аккордеонов и другие спецэффекты есть и у синтезаторов.


Динамическая клавиатура безусловно, есть. Чего нет, это меха с датчиком давления и звуков аккордеона, специально разработанных под него. Самое близкое - MIDI трубка с датчиком давления, в которую надо дуть. Также, у синтезаторов Roland нет набора аккордеонных звуков серии FR-X и эти звуки не могут быть загружены в синтезаторы.


AlexDm написал(а):


> Так что это мысли двоих преподавателей.


Что и делает их ценными и показательными. Пробовали ли уважаемые преподаватели играть на Roland? Не имеется в виду 5 минут клавиши понажимать, а - играть?


AlexDm написал(а):


> Но моё мнение - нужно начинать с живого звука. Все музыканты, играющие сейчас на электронных муз. девайсах, начинали с голосовых планок или струн.


Я думаю, название "живой звук" - лукавое. Звук электроники - мертвый, что ли? Все электрогитары, синтезаторы, электропиано и электроорганы, etc. - изрыгают мертветчину?
Но даже помимо этого, вопрос в обучении технике игры на этом инструменте, которой невозможно научиться на акустике.
Помните проклятые вопросы баянистов? Нужно ли начинать с 3-рядной баянной клавиатуры, имея 5 рядов? Нужно ли осваивать 4-пальцевую технику, затем переходить на 5 пальцев? 
Так вот, стоит ли начинать обучение на инструменте, не имеющем динамической клавиатуры? Ну как на клавесине осваивать пианистическую технику.


----------



## MAN (22 Фев 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Я думаю, название "живой звук" - лукавое. Звук электроники - мертвый, что ли?


Да не лукавое оно, а просто не совсем точное. Точнее было бы разделять звучание музыкальных инструментов на натуральное и искусственное (систетическое, синтезированное при помощи электроники). Имеется в виду имитация натуральных инструментов (тех же аккордеонов например. Покуда электронный синтезатор, пускай даже внешне очень похожий на аккордеон, квакает, завывает, ухает и бухает на разные неслыханные прежде в мире музыкальных инструментов голоса - всё нормально и естественно, но вот когда он начинает звучать как аккордеон или скрипка, или ещё какой-либо акустический (не электронный) инструмент, а тем более прикидываться целым ансамблем или даже оркестром таковых, то это звучание, как ни крути, искусственное, даже если получено на основе сэмплов натуральных инструментов.


kep написал(а):


> вот его давняя запись с конкурса Роланд: все исполняется вживую, никаких минусов.


Мне кажется в этих словах есть некое лукавство.  Помилуйте, как же всё вживую когда там лупер лупит? В чём, собственно, принципиальная разница между фонограммой сделанной заранее и производимой прямо по ходу исполнения, ежели и там и там некий записанный на некий носитель кусок музыки воспроизводится автоматически?

Думается, что "живой" звук или "мёртвый" определяется не способом его образования, а чем-то совсем иным и важно учить музыке, а не то на каком инструменте ей учить. Если, допустим, учить играть "как Баян-MIX", то вот это по-моему и будет обучение мертвечине, на каком бы самом разнаиакустическом музыкальном инструменте оно ни велось и как бы ни увеличивало набор в классы баяна и аккордеона.


----------



## kep (22 Фев 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> В чём, собственно, принципиальная разница между фонограммой сделанной заранее и производимой прямо по ходу исполнения, ежели и там и там некий записанный на некий носитель кусок музыки воспроизводится автоматически?


А когда исполнитель под минусовку играет, это нечестно?
А когда он же под оркестр или ансамбль играет - тогда как? Не он же аккомпанимент играет?



MAN написал(а):


> Думается, что "живой" звук или "мёртвый" определяется не способом его образования


Изначально "живым" звуком называли исполнение вживую, в отличие от записи. Думаю, будет правильно оставить это определение. А лупер - особый случай.


----------



## MAN (22 Фев 2022)

kep написал(а):


> А когда исполнитель под минусовку играет, это нечестно?
> А когда он же под оркестр или ансамбль играет - тогда как? Не он же аккомпанимент играет?


Более того, использование аккордеонистами готовых аккордов в левой клавиатуре уже есть нечестная игра! Ишь какие хитрые выискались - целые аккорды одним пальцем брать.  


kep написал(а):


> Изначально "живым" звуком называли исполнение вживую, в отличие от записи. Думаю, будет правильно оставить это определение.


Так и я о том же! Неважно что является звукообразующим элементом в музыкальном инструменте - проскакивающие язычки, колеблющиеся струны, столб воздуха или прикреплённый к звуковой катушке диффузор, важно, чтобы на нём живой человек играл. И вообще, чтобы все звуки извлекались только живыми людьми, а не различного вида автоматами. Поэтому шарманка - не живой музыкальный инструмент, а автоматическое устройство воспроизведения.


kep написал(а):


> А лупер - особый случай.


Особый случай получения и использования фонограммы.


----------



## Sego (22 Фев 2022)

Все правы!)
Я занимался достаточно долго "электронщиной". Засэмплировать, сделать "как на акустике" достаточно сложно, ибо как пример, меняешь "туше", интонирование (например в аккордеоне - мех), штрихи и т.д. получаешь другой звук на акустике, засэмплировать, обозначить на существующие, или вновь созданные контроллеры все это достаточно сложно, если вообще возможно. Плюс. "цЫфра" , есть цифра, с ее прелестями, дискретизацией в любом случае не даст аналоговый звук, плюс все прелести воспроизведения...
В родандах наверно поэтому и сделали некое "физическое моделирование", а не чистый сэмпл, и не встроили сэмплер в инструмент (сделать это сейчас достаточно просто, или програмно, или микросхемой, цена сильно не увеличилась бы). И это правильно, что не сделали. Избавили сообщество от доморощенных, и как обычно - кривых сэмплов, с не нужными дискурсами и прочим.
Но...., именно это "физическое моделирование" (звуки) вкупе с контроллером меха и есть та самая "изюминка" в цифровых Роландах. Я еще раз утверждаю, играть на них можно все, и звучать это будет не хуже акустики, а то и лучше. И это касательно именно аккордеонных тембров. Тут просто следует признать, что и акустический аккордеон не "струна" и не скрипка, имеет свой, несколько своеобразный, но и несколько ограниченный в гармониках и красках тембр, все вариации даже с ломанной декой особого многообразия не дают, собственно как и смешивание голосов. Основа остается.


----------



## kep (23 Фев 2022)

Sego написал(а):


> сделали некое "физическое моделирование", а не чистый сэмпл


Справедливости ради, полное физическое моделирование Роланд осилил только в V-Piano, и стоила и весила эта штука как паровоз. Но да, это не сэмплирование, это моделирование поведения язычка в воздушном потоке, только частичное.



Sego написал(а):


> звучать это будет не хуже акустики, а то и лучше


Опять-таки согласен, при прочих равных мыполучаем практически идеальный звук (любителям червивых яблок - даже с недостатками определенного сорта ).



Sego написал(а):


> все вариации даже с ломанной декой особого многообразия не дают, собственно как и смешивание голосов.


А вот здесь можно поспорить. Но не нужно , поскольку есть полная возможность самому смешать аж до 7 голосов в регистре - сам себе мастер аккорда - и подтвердить или опровергнуть..


----------



## Sego (23 Фев 2022)

> А вот здесь можно поспорить



В той фразе я имел ввиду традиционные, акустические аккордеоны. +) Электронный - да, можно строить как угодно, при чем без каких либо ограничений, присущих акустическому.


----------



## MAN (24 Фев 2022)

kep написал(а):


> любителям червивых яблок - даже с недостатками определенного сорта


А вот здесь можно поспорить. Но не нужно , поскольку червяка-то, сколько недостатки и достоинства ни имитируй, не обманешь ни внешним видом плода, ни ароматом, идентичным натуральному. Уж он-то муляж с настоящим яблоком ни за что не перепутает, будьте благонадёжны, и не станет мешать наслаждаться идеальной, сочной, сладкой синтетической мякотью существам с более тонким и развитым эстетическим вкусом!


----------



## kep (31 Мар 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> А вот здесь можно поспорить. Но не нужно , поскольку червяка-то, сколько недостатки и достоинства ни имитируй, не обманешь ни внешним видом плода, ни ароматом, идентичным натуральному. Уж он-то муляж с настоящим яблоком ни за что не перепутает, будьте благонадёжны, и не станет мешать наслаждаться идеальной, сочной, сладкой синтетической мякотью существам с более тонким и развитым эстетическим вкусом!


Запоздалый ответ, но лучше поздно... Если выпрямить все извивы червяка мысли поста, то прослеживается дихотомия: акустика - натурально, хорошо; электроника - искусственно, плохо. 
Я уже довольно много раз повторял: это разные инструменты. При игре на них решаются разные творческие задачи. При этом у них есть общее в изначальной концепции: и акустический и электронный аккордеоны были задуманы как инструмент-оркестр. Как с этим справляется акустический инструмент - все знают. Как это делает Roland/Bugari - вот:


----------



## MAN (31 Мар 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Если выпрямить все извивы червяка мысли поста, то прослеживается дихотомия: акустика - натурально, хорошо; электроника - искусственно, плохо.


Ага, оказывается небезызвестный специалист по портянкам был не совсем прав когда уверял меня:


> Ваш юмор настолько тонок и иногда не к месту, что распознать движения Ваших извилин очень сложно, и не нужно. Никому.


Что ж, раз попытки распрямить червей, извивающихся в моей старческой черепной коробке, всё-таки предпринимаются, постараюсь и сам по мере своих скудеющих сил поспособствовать этому процессу. Я тоже уже довольно много раз повторял, причём совсем не то, что вам, kep, удалось "проследить". В частности, я никогда не утверждал будто электронная музыка это плохо, единственное чего я не понимаю, так это зачем электронному инструменту надо имитировать инструменты акустические. Когда изготавливают одежду или обувь из искусственных материалов, используя их вместо натуральных кожи и меха, у меня подобного вопроса не возникает, но вот для чего нужно изготавливать музыку, получая звучание трубы, саксофона, скрипичной струны или аккордеонных язычков искусственным, электронным способом, когда всё это существует и прекрасно звучит в натуральном виде, тем более что никаких животных не требуется специально убивать для создания традиционных акустических инструментов (по крайней мере если не настаивать на натуральной лайке, струнах из жил и т.п.) мне действительно не ясно (только ради того, чтобы аккордеонист мог поиграть на разных других инструментах, да ещё и на всех сразу что ли?) и электронная музыка, прикидывающаяся (и в своём обмане доходящая даже до поддельной "червивости") исполняемой на акустических инструментах, мне и правда не по душе. А против иных творческих задач я решительно ничего не имею, чесслово.


----------



## kep (31 Мар 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> единственное чего я не понимаю, так это зачем электронному инструменту надо имитировать инструменты акустические


Примерно затем же, зачем надо было аккордеону имитировать другие инструменты - посмотрите на названия регистров. Аккордеон - инструмент-оркестр.


----------



## MAN (31 Мар 2022)

Названия регистров аккордеона (традиционного) весьма условны, также как и названия оркестровых тембровых гармоник. Они так поименованы просто потому, что их звучание чем-то напоминает соответствующие инструменты, не более того. Неужели вы станете утверждать, что, создавая аккордеон с ломаной декой, стремились добиться максимального сходства звучания соответствующих его регистров с настоящим кларнетом, фаготом и т.д.?


----------



## kep (31 Мар 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Неужели вы станете утверждать, что, создавая аккордеон с ломаной декой, стремились добиться максимального сходства звучания соответствующих его регистров с настоящим кларнетом, фаготом и т.д.?


Я стану утверждать, что аккордеон перенял эту концепцию у органа, переносным вариантом которого он и был задуман. А концепция эта заключалась в комбинировании чистых тонов (каждая труба органа) в звук любого инструмента. Орган еще называли королем инструментов. 
Позже эта концепция легла в основу синтезаторов: генератор звуковых волн производил любую форму - хоть синус, хоть пилу - и дальше эти волны фильтровались и комбинировались. Вот так и докатились до Роландов.


----------



## MAN (1 Апр 2022)

kep написал(а):


> А концепция эта заключалась в комбинировании чистых тонов (каждая труба органа) в звук любого инструмента.


То есть на органе можно скрипку изобразить, арфу, ксилофон, владимирский рожок, вообще любой инструмент? Очень интересно. Никогда прежде не слышал об этом (не говоря уж о том, что не слышал самого органа в таком амплуа), хотя о богатом многообразии его регистров разумеется в курсе. И кстати, разве аккордеон с самого начала был многоголосным и имел возможность комбинирования отдельных голосов или, может быть, до этой органной концепции он докатился несколько погодя, будучи уже вполне аккордеоном и без неё?


----------



## kep (2 Апр 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> То есть на органе можно скрипку изобразить, арфу, ксилофон, владимирский рожок, вообще любой инструмент? Очень интересно. Никогда прежде не слышал об этом (не говоря уж о том, что не слышал самого органа в таком амплуа), хотя о богатом многообразии его регистров разумеется в курсе.


 Классификация регистров


----------



## Sego (2 Апр 2022)

> можно ...... изобразить,



... ни чего не надо "изображать", надо мыслить "тембрально"+)


----------



## MAN (2 Апр 2022)

Sego написал(а):


> ... ничего не надо "изображать", надо мыслить "тембрально"+)


В той или иной степени чему-либо подражая либо с той или иной степенью точности чего-то там имитируя?  

P. S. Почитавши материал из википедии по ссылке kep-а сразу припомнил как мне давеча пытались тут на форуме разобъяснить что такое есть гармонь и в чём её существенное, принципиальное отличие от куда более широкого понятия гармоника. Мол это, брат, такая штуковина, втолковывали мне, которая, в силу своего видового разнообразия и в той или иной степени не имея более или менее чётких критериев для её точного описания, понимаешь ли, тем не менее преимущественно предназначена да главным образом представляет из себя, в основном обладает, как правило имеет, в той или иной мере используется для... ну и всё такое прочее в подобном же стиле изложения.
А вот что из прочитанного понравилось мне более всего (в той или иной степени разумеется ):


> Ударные регистры могут как имитировать инструменты оркестра, так и производить немузыкальные звуки (например, удар грома).


В этом смысле у переносной версии органа (акустического аккордеона) особенно заметно отставание от стационарной. Надеюсь, что уж электронному-то аккордеону (может и не королю, какие нынче короли, но наверное президенту музыкальных инструментов) не только "штрайхеры" и всякие там "повествователи", но и громовые раскаты по плечу.


----------



## kep (2 Апр 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> В той или иной степени чему-либо подражая либо с той или иной степенью точности чего-то там имитируя?
> 
> P. S. Почитавши материал из википедии по ссылке kep-а сразу припомнил как мне давеча пытались тут на форуме разобъяснить что такое есть гармонь и в чём её существенное, принципиальное отличие от куда более широкого понятия гармоника. Мол это, брат, такая штуковина, втолковывали мне, которая, в силу своего видового разнообразия и в той или иной степени не имея более или менее чётких критериев для её точного описания, понимаешь ли, тем не менее преимущественно предназначена да главным образом представляет из себя, в основном обладает, как правило имеет, в той или иной мере используется для... ну и всё такое прочее в подобном же стиле изложения.
> А вот что из прочитанного понравилось мне более всего (в той или иной степени разумеется ):
> ...


Вы, наверное, огорчитесь, но - да, по плечу. Вообще, с перкуссией все очень хорошо: назначается на обе клавиатуры, может работать на части правой клавиатуры (зоне), слева может назначаться отдельно на басы, аккорды и выборку, можно настроить на нажим или отпускание кнопки, до 4 перкуссионных звуков на кнопке ( своеобразный аккорд).


----------



## MAN (3 Апр 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Вы, наверное, огорчитесь


Напрасно беспокоитесь, ни капельки не огорчусь! Вообще в контексте "разные инструменты и разные творческие задачи" я никакого противостояния между акустическими музыкальными инструментами и электронными не вижу, особенно если имитацию и подражание не возводить в ранг основной цели создания музыкальных звуков электронным способом. Должен откровенно признаться, что мне вообще-то и не важно на каком или на каких именно инструментах исполняется музыка, главное какая это музыка. А инструмент он и есть всего лишь инструмент и тем он лучше, чем полнее эту музыку позволяет раскрыть перед слушателем, безотносительно к тому сделан он из палки и высушенной тыквы, стебля какого-нибудь растения, выструган из особых пород древесины, хитрым способом склеен и покрыт лаком секретного, унесённого сотни лет назад в могилы состава или представляет собой электронный прибор, нашпигованный современными высокотехнологичными штучками.

P. S. Как сейчас помню, среди прочих диковин были в шкафу нашего школьного кабинета биологии искусно выполненные муляжи яблок. Так вот, все они имели на своей поверхности многочисленные следы укусов детских зубов, однако ни одно из них не было червивым. Ведь совершенно очевидно, что эти яблоки были также созданы для других задач, нежели натуральные, растущие тут же поблизости в школьном саду. Но только люди почему-то в этом не всегда хорошо разбирались, а вот насекомые-вредители не ошибались никогда.


----------



## kep (3 Апр 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Но только люди почему-то в этом не всегда хорошо разбирались, а вот насекомые-вредители не ошибались никогда.


Ваша привязанность к насекомым-вредителям похвальна, но анекдоты тоже не ошибаются. Помните диалог папы и сына-червяков?
- Папа, а в яблоке хорошо жить?
- Хорошо, сынок!
- А в груше?
- Еще лучше!
- А что ж мы-то в дерьме живем?
- А родину, сынок, не выбирают...


----------



## Sego (3 Апр 2022)

> Должен откровенно признаться, что мне вообще-то и не важно на каком или на каких именно инструментах исполняется музыка, главное какая это музыка.



Перепишите партитуру, отдайте голос скрипки деревянным, поменяйте медные с альтами, тубу с контрабасами, литавры с рабочим и т.д. Долго будете эту музыку слушать? Я ж написал вам, тембрально мыслить надо, оно уже все есть, только не все про это знают)_)


----------



## MAN (4 Апр 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Ваша привязанность к насекомым-вредителям похвальна


Благодарю за похвалу, но никакой особенной привязанности у меня к ним нет, скорее уж наоборот, а заодно на всякий случай хочу напомнить, что аллегорию с червивыми яблоками в этой теме первым употребил не я. Что же касается дерьмовой родины, то выбирать-то её конечно не выбирают, однако, согласитесь, не все там живут от рождения до смерти, некоторые со временем перебираются в иную, более благоприятную среду обитания (хотя наверное это опять-таки скорее про людей, нежели про червяков).


Sego написал(а):


> Перепишите партитуру


Боже меня упаси от подобных занятий! Я же совсем не то имел в виду, чтобы медные скрипки деревянными трубами заменять или ещё чего-нибудь в подобном роде, я хотел сказать только, что мне всякая хорошая музыка нравится и я ни в коем случае не назову её плохой и не откажу себе в удовольствии её слушать на том основании, что она исполняется на электронном инструменте. Хотя звучание инструментов акустических, не скрою, мне всё-таки гораздо приятнее. Так же, как приятнее любоваться живыми цветами в саду, нежели нарисованными на картине (при всём уважении к таланту её автора).


----------



## Andrey Z. (4 Апр 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Ваша привязанность к насекомым-вредителям похвальна, но анекдоты тоже не ошибаются. Помните диалог папы и сына-червяков?
> - Папа, а в яблоке хорошо жить?
> - Хорошо, сынок!
> - А в груше?
> ...


Кстати о Родине. FR-8 уже 975.000 в Самаре. FR-1 275.000 руб........ Наааамного дороже официяльного курса


----------



## kep (4 Апр 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> а заодно на всякий случай хочу напомнить, что аллегорию с червивыми яблоками в этой теме первым употребил не я.


Правы. Анекдот я подтащил только к яблоку, никаких более глубоких аллюзий не имел в виду.


MAN написал(а):


> мне всякая хорошая музыка нравится и я ни в коем случае не назову её плохой и не откажу себе в удовольствии её слушать на том основании, что она исполняется на электронном инструменте. Хотя звучание инструментов акустических, не скрою, мне всё-таки гораздо приятнее.


Из интервью Стаса Малышева (получу разрешение героя, размещу на сайте целиком):

_В свое время мой профессор Вячеслав Семенов сказал пророческие слова: «С этим инструментом нужно только креативить, находить новые сочетания, звуки... Повторять на нем пианиста, органиста, баяниста и даже оркестр нельзя, последние вживую сыграют гораздо лучше и убедительнее. А вот найти в цифровом баяне такой звук, который не смогут родить все вышеперечисленные вместе - вот это путь цифрового баяна». _


----------



## MAN (5 Апр 2022)

> _Повторять на нем пианиста, органиста, баяниста и даже оркестр нельзя, последние вживую сыграют гораздо лучше и убедительнее. А вот найти в цифровом баяне такой звук, который не смогут родить все вышеперечисленные вместе - вот это путь цифрового баяна._


Золотые слова! Вот с ними соглашаюсь до последней буквы.


----------



## MAN (5 Апр 2022)

Andrey Z. написал(а):


> FR-8 уже 975.000 в Самаре. FR-1 275.000 руб........


Ничего себе! Меньше одной тысячи рублей? Налетай, подешевело!


----------

